# Run free boys! But where?



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

We are spoilt with a park walk and river walk which can add up to tens of miles on our doorstep here in sunny (!not today!) Shropshire.

But when we go away, it inevitably seems to be dogs on a lead!

Is there a database for, or can members recommend campsites with, good off lead walks for dogs nearby? (not a small field adjacent to the site, but a proper walk please)

Thanks,

Timotei, J9, Lucky and Bailey


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Put "Campsites with dogs" into google and you come up with a good list of websites that might be a good start.

If your dog is not one of those that immediately launch themsleves into water then the 5 van site at Braunston Marina is a lovely one with miles of walking along the canal and past all sorts of fascinating things.

Braunston Marina

G


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

The CC site at Dirleton near Edinburgh has very good dog walks adjacent, both field and beach our spinone enjoys them.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

timotei said:


> We are spoilt with a park walk and river walk which can add up to tens of miles on our doorstep here in sunny (!not today!) Shrop
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Timotei, J9, Lucky and Bailey


We have had a dog , but when go to a campsite it is inevitable there will be campers who don't have / don't like dogs and don't want them around them , and these campers also like to go on walks local to the site , so logic says please put your dog on a lead , we may not like it but !!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Come to the Global Rally at Hatton. Once we're off the rally field, we let our Tess off the lead along the many footpaths around there :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

tony50 said:


> timotei said:
> 
> 
> > We are spoilt with a park walk and river walk which can add up to tens of miles on our doorstep here in sunny (!not today!) Shrop
> ...


Quite right I say. We always kept both our dogs on a lead (sadly, we only have the one dog now) she is always on a lead except when in our own garden, anyway, she is not able to run around now due to old age. The amount of people I see with dogs off lead, left to roam unsupervised and to do whatever wherever they please amazes me, responsible dog owners should be watching what their dog is doing, that's if they want to clean up after them! Rant over!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

pepandspice said:


> The amount of people I see with dogs off lead, left to roam unsupervised and to do whatever wherever they please amazes me, responsible dog owners should be watching what their dog is doing, that's if they want to clean up after them! Rant over!!


Quite right. We keep our dog on a lead when around other people in close proximity, or when people are eating or relaxing (e.g. on a camping field). We do let her run off lead when there are few people around, but she's under control, and will come back to us if we think she may become a nuisance.

And yes, we always watch her when she's off lead, and will clear up after her if necessary. I think this is essential.

Gerald


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

tony50 said:


> timotei said:
> 
> 
> > We are spoilt with a park walk and river walk which can add up to tens of miles on our doorstep here in sunny (!not today!) Shrop
> ...


Spot on Tony. Very thoughtful and just how it should be.

steve


----------



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

Agree absolutely with all the comment about responsible dog ownership, keeping them on leads in campsites etc. That is why my original post asked for good walks "nearby", i.e. not a field "adjacent".

Most welfare / rescue groups recommend that all dogs are, where possible, given the opportunity to exercise "off lead" each day. Clearly this necessitates them being under full control, with excellent recall etc.

So, thanks again to those that have suggested sites with walks nearby, and if anyone else has suggestions they would be most welcome.

Timotei


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I always consult an Ordnance Survey map before we book a site. So many times we have turned up at a site only to find that we only have country roads to walk on  

There is a CL in Great Ellingham Norfolk. There is village map of walks opposite the Post Office.

I also remember a C&CC club site in Bedfordshire that had some wonderful well signposted and clear footpaths all around it.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi

Dont have a dog but went to Pinfold Caravan Site Sedbergh a few months ago is on side of river and you just need to go out of site across river bridge and you can go either way for very long walks.

Is only a small site mainly resident tourers and a static park but about 5/6 mh pitches with EHU and good facilities.

Also Sedbergh is an interesting little town and there are pubs where you can eat.

Also not too far from Shropshire.

Milly


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

The field adjacent to Dirleton is a CC designated dog walk area.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Try here, more dog walking than you can shake a stick at on the edge of the camp site. http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=3543


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

This site Bridge House Campsite, Lechlade-on-Thames, has a stile to climb over, cross a field and you are then beside the Thames with plenty of scope for dogs to be off lead. When we were there there were no animals in the field and people were walking dogs off lead there too, but there are livestock there at times, I believe - but if you turn to the left and under the bridge it is open land by the river. 
-H


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Almost anywhere in the New Forest. Don't worry about the ponies, cows, deer and pigs, they can look after themselves and treat dogs with complete indifference.
Do make sure that your dog is good at recall, its a mighty big area to start a search!!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dogs, walks = leads.
Why, they are animals and may or will chase anything that moves.
Even the most obedient dog in the world is unpredictable in different circumstanes

Safe not sorry

And I usually carry a walking stick to deter the ones that run up to make "friends"

Would you like a stranger sniffing your bum with a cold wet nose :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Would you like a stranger sniffing your bum with a cold wet nose :lol:
> 
> Dave p


Dave!!! Does that mean we're engaged!


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
CCC site at Teversal has excellent walks opposite the main gate ideal for dogs/bikes,
OS Map Reference: 120 - SK472615
Latitude: 53.1486
Longitude: -1.2957

Reclaimed mining area.

Malc


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Would you like a stranger sniffing your bum with a cold wet nose 

No - but then I am not a dog............

We are off to Littleport, Cambs later on and I see from the OS map that there are lots of footpaths and bridleways to explore. The River Ouse is close by and it looks like there are riverside walks too.


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

The CC site near Newquay, Cornwall, has an absolutely glorious on-site dog walk - really big with lots of paths. Ironically its one of the few sites that doesn't actually NEED a dog walk as the site is criss-crossed with several footpaths. The walk down to the beach (about 3 miles? each way) is lovely.


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

We always rate the sites we stay at according to the quality of the dog walking! Our two whippets demand "free running! Without listing too many of our favourites, here are a few:

The CCC site at Wolverley.
The CC site at Pembrey
The CCC site at Delemere Forest.
The CCC site near Devises

A good rule of thumb for us is, find a site near a cana: towpaths are great places for long dog walks, watch out for cyclists though.

Ray


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Here's one for you in Shropshire: Fitz Manor CL, listed under Shrewsbury. Great off-the-lead walking through a private wood and down to fields alongside the River Severn. You're likely to find the owner's dogs coming along for fun, too.

Another one in Wiltshire is Chettle House, which I think is listed under Blandford Forum. Again, a massive CL with direct access to miles of public footpaths through fields and woods.

If your dogs like water, then there's a brilliant walk in Stockbridge, Hampshire (CL called Pheasant Rise) through a shallow but swift-running chalk stream. The CL isn't on the river, but the village is - if you see what I mean! Entry to the walk is alongside a tea shop.


----------



## LynneKen (Jan 19, 2008)

Pembrey Country Park in LLanelli, Caravan Club Site alongside the country park and dogs can run there little legs off lol. Also nice big beach with part for dogs at the end of the park and really nice beaches nearby with no restrictions for dogs.

So a good time is had by all, good cycling too.

Lynne


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

These have good dog walking from site
CC and C&CC sites at Sandringham
Bracelands Forest site, Forest of Dean
CC site at Rockingham Forest, Rutland
CC site at Grin Low, Near Buxton
CC site at Exeter racecourse, not been but told about footpaths from site
CC site at Trewethett Farm, Cornwall. Right on the cliffs so a sensible dog and a head for heights critical
Could go on as its something we always look for too, though elderly dogs make it less of an issue these days.


----------

